# PRes Infantry to MP



## bran (29 Mar 2010)

Hopefully someone can help me out here. I just finished BMQ and I'm thinking about changing trades from infantry to MP, does anyone know how this process would work?

Thanks


----------



## bran (30 Mar 2010)

Nobody has any input?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

You could look through the threads here.


----------



## bran (30 Mar 2010)

I did, but I was referring to what would happen in terms of switching to MP because of the initial testing (CFAT & MP test) and interviews, would I have to go through all that again? Because I've heard MP is more of a challenge to get into then infantry.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

If your CFAT score qualified you for MP, that shouldn't be an issue.  More than likely, you will have to interview again and meet all the prerequisites for the trade.


----------



## bran (30 Mar 2010)

If you call the recruiting centre will they tell you if you qualified for certain positions?


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

I suppose they might, can't hurt to try.  If I were you, I pass this through your CofC.


----------

